# Missed dose of Progynova!



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Help,

Does anyone know how dire it is to miss the last dose of the day of progynova? I am on 3 doses a day and on day 9 of 2ww. My last one was 2o'clock yesterday! Embryos were day 2 on transfer! Have AF signs and temp down. Can the lack of oestrogen cause that so quickly?

Love Littlefish


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it isn't that much of  problem, some people don't even get prescribed it- 

Just keep taking it as normal.

Good luck

K x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi littlefish
im sure its not a problem to miss one dose, i knwo on our leaflet it just says carry on as ormal, as livity says some ladies dont even get prescribed it. dont worry honey
kirst x


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

LivityK, Birdey,

Thank you for that. My rational self says that its ok but 2ww self panics like billy-o!
I'm sur it will be ok.
  
Thanks
Littlefish


----------

